# ugh 1 star rating



## jensondriver (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm a relatively new driver. I've done 41 trips. I've received 24 ratings and they break down as:

21 - 5-star
1 - 4-star
1 - 1-star << as of tonight!
In addition to the 1-star rating, the rider also gave negative feedback through the app for: Service Quality, Car Smell, Vehicle Condition, Driving and Comfort.

To be clear: my car is clean, my car has leather seats, I drive safely, and I'm polite.

Although I can't be certain, I believe the 1-star rating was from a rider I took to the Walmart. During the ride I accepted another ride (that's typical, right?). Right before arriving at the Walmart he asked me if I could wait and drive him home. I politely explained I had already accepted another ride and I could not wait.

I've done some reading and I guess this sort of thing happens. But it's a real bummer and the ratings seem so arbitrary.

Is there anything I can do? Is it worth trying to contact Uber?

Advice and commiseration welcome.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Everyone gets one stars, there is a good chance the pax was having personal problems (and off their meds) and decided to rate you low to vent

Or simply because he/she wanted a free ride. The very last thing you should be is bummed lol. If you can’t place why you got a one star then it is almost certain it has nothing to do with you, if you get a lot of one stars then look into it.


----------



## Hamilton OC (Aug 1, 2018)

Keep driving. It happens. No problem.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

All the above, JD. Does suck. Really nothing you can do about it and sounds like ya did everything right. It's just dealing with the public type stuff Buddy.

Don't let it get to ya.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Change you deodorant and by some waters


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

jensondriver said:


> I'm a relatively new driver. I've done 41 trips. I've received 24 ratings and they break down as:
> 
> 21 - 5-star
> 1 - 4-star
> ...


I'm not sure it'll help but, I've never been below 4.89 WAY back at the beginning, around where you are. I've gone as high as 4.98 with 3000 trips. At just under 4000, I have a 4.94...

And I still get 1 stars. In fact, in my last 500 trips, I have three 1s and two 2s.

2s are from ******ed people who can't 1 star you correctly. Don't hate them. It's not right to hate ******ed people. Instead, hopefully you gave them a polite 5 star in order to raise their self esteem.

As for the 1 star people, either you know what you did wrong and likely should take the 1 star as a wakeup call and learn from it ( this is especially true if you are consistently getting them) or they are insignificant people who, either can't hit buttons properly, can't understand conversational nuance, or are hateful, evil trolls who deserve a fate worse than watching reruns of Charles in Charge on loop.

Don't sweat it dude. You care, you're already a good Uber driver just for that reason alone. Never lose that care and you'll do fine. Just be a good person.

PS: if you get a rider that is disrespectful to you and you know a 1 is coming, burn them. Burn them hard. Either drive the wrong way for 3-4 miles, acting like you're lost, or pull over and tell them to pound dirt. You can use explatives too, I actively encourage liberal use if profanity. Just, no violence or breaking of the law. You have to have and maintain respect for yourself, bro.

Uber on.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

jensondriver said:


> Is there anything I can do? Is it worth trying to contact Uber?


Not worth worrying about.

Not worth contacting Uber.

Worry about the money instead.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Change you deodorant and by some waters


This is sarcastic. Ignore, OP.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Like said above, everyone gets a jerk once in awhile. You likely didn’t do anything wrong, he was an entitled moron. 

1*s are a reality, don’t lose sleep over it. Keep driving, keep giving good service and it will all work out in the end.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

On the 'silver lining' of this, now you can feel free to one star a few passengers. When I was new, I gave everyone 5 stars for actually having a valid credit card so I got paid. I was a doormat for some people, like a kicked puppy looking for that 5 star rating. Not anymore.

Now, I one star pax for violating any 3 of my criteria. You can get 5 stars, 4 stars, 3 stars or 1 star. No 2 star riders, if you're worse than a 3 you're a 1.

1. Toes on the curb when I arrive or you start with 4 stars
2. Do NOT get in my car smelling nasty. Too much perfume, too much pot, too much B.O., work at Burger King, whatever...
3. No eating in my car.
4. Leave me a tip in cash or the app, but don't stiff me.
5. I'm not patient, make me wait before, after, or during a multi stop ride you're never going to see me again, automatic 3.

In return, you will be picked up as soon as I can get there, the car will be cool in the summer and warm in the winter. I will converse if you want, and I am outstanding at small talk with strangers. If you prefer to sit in silence and stare at your phone, no problem whatsoever. Music is mine, it will be softly playing or off upon request. You will be safely transported at speeds determined by ME and traffic conditions. Yes, I'm driving slowly if it's snowing, too effing bad if you don't like it.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I stopped counting stars a long time ago. Instead, I count miles now. Like...."How many miles till I blow a gasket? Till the drive shaft falls out at the on ramp, Till the ****** stops shifting", you know, the important stuff.


----------

